# يرادة المواسير



## الفارس الغريب (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
اعمل كبراد مواسير واشتركت في هذا المنتدي للاستفاده من المواضيع الخاصه بمجال عملي 

فياريت ان لو اي مهندس عند كتب او نظريات او قوانين خاصه بالمجال دا يحملها في هذا الموضوع لكي يستفيد منها كل من يحتاجها

ولكم جزيل الشكر

تحيااااااااااتي​


----------



## الفارس الغريب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لو سمحتوا انا عايز استم معادن المواسير والماتريال الخاص بها

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

